# Grilling Cheese ABT's w/pics



## tender loins (Sep 14, 2009)

Not sure if this is really Q-View but here we go...

First, I must say this was done on the cheap--a new PriceRite recently opened here. And what I didn't get there, I got at Aldi's!

I sliced my jals lengthwise, this gives me 2x as much to prepare & wrap but 2x as much to eat! Remove all rib membranes & seeds and then cover with water & microwave for 4 minutes. Empty water when cool. Replace water. Refrigerate 2 hours to overnight.

Assembly: Add cream cheese. Some of them I added dried garlic flakes I made from last year's heirloom garlic harvest.

Then slice grilling cheese. I found this at a PriceRite that just opened in our area--never knew such a thing existed--you can throw it on a hot grill and grill it and eat it just like that! Add the grilling cheese to the cream cheesed jalapeno.








Slice the pepperoni flavored sausage snack bites in half lengthwise. Add to the jalapeno; most can take 2. I got these at Aldi's. They were actually the most expensive item besides the cheese! The jals would have been, but they got rung up as Cubanelles at $0.79/lb instead of $1.99/lb somehow! Some of them were really huge, up to 4" and about 2" wide at the shoulders. Not all are shown, I made 36 ABT halves.







Wrap everything in bacon. $1.99/lb again at PriceRite. The typical size jals can get away with a half a slice of bacon if you stretch it; the jumbo ones need a whole slice.

Here they are before the bacon:








And here they are after 3-4 hours... I also had a boneless rib roast in and Wicked Beans, it took longer at 220 degrees and the bacon wasn't crisp enough until the prime rib was done & removed & the temp turned up to 265 for the extra hour or 2.







The main course, Ribeye Roast (boneless Prime rib), only $3.99/LB! This was removed at 125 and rested 30 minutes before cutting.







Sorry, the beans were too wet and gave them a couple more hours to get them to "fork standing" thickness. I put them into 1 qt containers & forgot to take pics but they were almost the color of milk chocolate!

Has anybody else used this type of cheese? I wonder if it can be smoked. The nuking of the jals before assembly knocked down the heat of the peppers.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks Great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have never heard of Grilling Cheese before, Interesting...

How did the ABTs Taste?


----------



## tender loins (Sep 14, 2009)

The pepperoni bits make them taste like slim jims inside the ABTs, and the cheese was mild, like a cross between a jack and provolone. 

They tasted great! I'm gonna go have me a few more, they are even great cold!


----------



## ronp (Sep 14, 2009)

They look great and so does the prime rib.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Ron, your comments & help are always appreciated; you too Beer.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 14, 2009)

Ron, I have to ask--is that you or Rodney???


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, great looking roast. I also like your creativity with the ABT's.


----------



## flash (Sep 14, 2009)

What is the reason for this?

everything looks great


----------



## tender loins (Sep 14, 2009)

It's 2-part. 

It softens them up a little, making the total time required less, although sometimes the bacon crispness dictates. 

It especially reduces the heat of the jalapenos so my 82-yr old Mom can eat them too! For people saying that their ABT's are too hot, try this; just make sure the peppers are submerged in the water or else they may get too soft where exposed.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 14, 2009)

nice lookin' ABT's, and beef there.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks. I just rubbed it with soy sauce and used a Beef & Chops spice grinder & black pepper grinder, pierced the roast in various spots and inserted homegrown Creole Red and Spanish Roja garlic slivers, then put it in one of those ziplocs that uses the vacuum pump to suck all the air out & refrigerate overnight until smoke time. You can see some of the garlic if you look closely. I put it in mostly horizontally so it gets some in each slice. I carved it with an electric knife.

I had a pretty full load, the ABT's took up the top 2 racks, (did them right on the racks, no pan), 3 rack was the roast and 2 ears of synergistic/Triplesweet corn from the garden, 4th rack was Dutch's Wicked Beans and another ear of corn. The corn I pulled back the husks & removed the silks and rubbed softened butter on then pulled the husk back closed.


----------



## flash (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL, we're usually gripping because they aren't hot enough


----------



## tender loins (Sep 14, 2009)

But sometimes you get that rogue pepper that just ruins your eating experience... maybe it's not the very first one, but after a couple... you bite in and it's too hot and you ruin your appetite, not to mention you never get to taste the other ingredients because the pepper may be so overpowering. "One bad apple spoils the whole bunch." Of course, I can also use the arguement that my mother's running out of teeth too, and go with reason #1 why they are nuked! hahaha

If they are not hot enough, then try a hotter Jal like a Biker Billy, or just leave in more membranes!


----------



## flash (Sep 14, 2009)

We usually buy them at Sav-A-Lot. I tried growing them, but can't get any real size to them. They are only .89 cent a LB at the store and that is A LOT of Jalapenos. We leave some seeds and membrane in the Japs and while like you said, you can get a hot one now and then, we haven't slowed down or lost an appetite yet. Actually we add Hot Sauce to the cheese mixture any way.


----------

